# Canon presets for Lightroom 4.1



## smi (Oct 1, 2012)

Although DPP is rendering RAW files very nicely, it has limited functionality and not ideal for handling large number of files. Its also extremely slow on MACs (due to a known problem managing folders with over roughly 400 images). I am seriously contemplating the possibility of switching to Lightroom 4.1. After first trials, it looks that RAW files are rendered in a different manner than DPP. I have tried changing some of the adjustment parameters, but I have not managed to make them look similar yet. Do you know of any reliable Canon presets I can use to make them looking similar?

Thank you.


----------



## Ryan708 (Oct 1, 2012)

FWIW, lightroom's colors were WAY off on my screen, but not in the output file. DPP was perfectly fine. It ended up being my monitor calibration file (supplied by samsung's drivers) was WAY off on color. Apparently DPP doesnt use the color profile and Lightroom does, so I found a much more accurate color profile for my needs. Maybe you can try the spyder screen calibration thingy?


----------



## Markus (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi. 

There is a setting in lightroom that will let you mimic the manufacturers colour rendition.

There is a menu called "Camera calibration" at the bottom of the right tool menu-thing. Select one of Canons picture styles in the "Profile" setting. That should render colours the way you're used to.


----------



## And-Rew (Oct 1, 2012)

Markus said:


> Hi.
> 
> There is a setting in lightroom that will let you mimic the manufacturers colour rendition.
> 
> There is a menu called "Camera calibration" at the bottom of the right tool menu-thing. Select one of Canons picture styles in the "Profile" setting. That should render colours the way you're used to.


 +1

Very useful feature that brought about my abandonment of DPP and other Canon software.


----------



## jthomson (Oct 1, 2012)

Markus said:


> Hi.
> 
> There is a setting in lightroom that will let you mimic the manufacturers colour rendition.
> 
> There is a menu called "Camera calibration" at the bottom of the right tool menu-thing. Select one of Canons picture styles in the "Profile" setting. That should render colours the way you're used to.



+1, and you can set it to automatically apply your prefered setting on import. You may also want to change the colour space from adobeRGB to sRGB


----------

